# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Echec d'un GetRequestStream sur requte HTTP post

## mappy

Bonjour,

J'ai un service windows qui envoie des requte HTTPS vers un terminal.

Si je donne au service les droits administrateur au service via services.msc tout va bien.
Si je donne les droits LocalSystem, j'ai une erreur 403 Forbidden sur un GetRequestStream 




> ERROR STACK TRACE ===>System.Net.WebException: The remote server returned an error: (403) Forbidden.
>    at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetRequestStream(TransportContext& context)
>    at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetRequestStream()


Merci d'avance.



```

```

----------


## moldavi

Vu la rponse du serveur http 403, cela ressemble  un problme de user/pass.

La premire chose  faire est de vrifier si la requte est similaire dans les deux cas, ct serveur par exemple.

----------

